# interior OSB finish ideas



## Jimbo2015 (May 9, 2015)

The house is built with Sips panels so the whole interior walls are OSB. 

Trying to come up with alternative ideas to finish them, to avoid having to hang sheetrock or something else. Any ideas are appreciated.

My first thought was to maybe have the walls skim coated or painted where the osb chips don't show thru

spray a texture splatter coat and knock it down


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Interior OSB Finish Ideas*

Drywall is your best bet. Otherwise horizontal or vertical wood, wainscoting etc. going to take a lot of paint to cover OSB and have it not look like OSB. Alot of paint. Alot.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Yikes, drywall over it all? I've not dealt with this situation but drywall will prove costly. A texture splatter over a skim coat might be cheaper. The texture splatter afterwards would cover up imperfections in the quick skim coat.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Id hang plasterboard over it before i bothered to skim it.
Why not look into what you can do to make a feature of it stain and clear coat?


----------



## Jimbo2015 (May 9, 2015)

Found this idea, the osb was stained a dark color, then with a short nap roller painted white.

They said it celebrates the osb rather than hides it.

What do you think, may work for tall cathedral ceilings in this build


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm my area this wouldn't pass code for flame spread reasons. If its living space you need to cover the osb with drywall.


----------



## Jimbo2015 (May 9, 2015)

So I Googled "Flame Spread Index" and found this doc from the American Wood Council:

www.awc.org/Publications/dca/dca1/DCA1.pdf

They say that "most tested wood products have a flame spread index less than 200, making them acceptable under current building codes for a wide range of interior finish uses."

so I think that it meets code from what I read.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Jimbo2015 said:


> Found this idea, the osb was stained a dark color, then with a short nap roller painted white.
> 
> They said it celebrates the osb rather than hides it.
> 
> What do you think, may work for tall cathedral ceilings in this build


Yeah that looks pretty cool.


----------



## deter (Apr 4, 2013)

drywall it. Seriously, do you want the inside of the house to look like a garage with painted OSB?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Cover that crap up man. You can put anything on there. You have infinite nailing locations


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

There Is an alternative ! If your willing to pay for it. This process can work over brick.Block.Wood...etc. The seams on that osb will need to be taped and one coated tho. [imo] http://www.frescoharmony.com/index.php/galleries


http://www.frescoharmony.com/


Don't quote me on this !! But I think this is around $2 a ft. So you do the math ...Fresco or Drywall it And finish it off smooth. 

I know this tho...Drywall over that osb will make for some nice flat ceiling and walls.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Check out Nick's You tube channel ..He has a vid where he trowels over a ply board kitchen ceiling . Turns out nice! And he has a large variety of colors to choose from.. After the sealer goes on ...No painting.. 

No sanding either.. I'll say that again...No sanding involved !!! Plus you get to kick the painter to the curb!!:laughing:


----------



## Jimbo2015 (May 9, 2015)

the point of the thread was ideas to avoid drywall, 
that what the client wants.

input along those lines are appreciated.

so far they like stain with white paint over for the ceilings.

Yes they will save money doing that way, if fact the roof panels can be stained & painted while on the ground super fast before hoisting up.

No scaffolding etc only thing to do is caulk the seams, but the 10 roof panels are 8' X 18', not that many seams.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Exposed osb . That's fancy. 

But... It's not mine to ask why!:whistling


----------

